# A simple oil change.



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

What could be simpler? 95 Villager. Oil and filter needed changing so I did it last weekend while the weather was good. Got the van on ramps and found the oil pressure switch was leaking. No biggie. It is easy to get to and I have an oil pressure switch socket.

I went to autozone and got a new switch ($8). I took the old switch off and... the socket was too big for the new one. Wouldn't fit the new switch. OK, I thought, what the hell?

I needed a 22mm socket, but a deep well was too long (no clearance) and a regular too short. My largest wrench was 19mm and a crescent wrench too big to get in there. I was pissed off.

I rooted around in every tool box and found an offset box wrench set I got at harbor freight about four years ago and bought because it was cheap. I had never used any of them before, but since it was $10, why not? Well damned if it didn't have a 22mm socket. Perfect! On goes the pressure switch and I changed the oil.

I waved the oily wrench in front of my wife and said, "See! This is why I buy all these tools! You never know when you'll need it!"

"That's nice, dear. I'm glad you're happy."

I checked the dip stick and it was dry. WTF?!?!?

I ran the engine for a minute, checked it again (with my reading glasses on this time) and saw the oil was so clean I could barely see it. OK, so I won't wait 18 months between changes next time. 

Wrench set!

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-metric-offset-box-wrench-set-32042.html


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Can never gave too many tools. I have at least a dozen different style wrench sets an still run into bolts that are horrible to get at.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

A mans garage is like a wife's kitchen. Each one has tools to accomplish the desired task. I don't b!tch about what my wife buys. She does the same for me.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

My wife doesn't object, she just thinks it's funny I have four sets of different kinds of wrenches. Now she knows why.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I think you funny too. What's wrong with a large vise grip of channel lock? Why it has to be exactly that damn socket? Why buy a tool that will be used once in 5 yrs? Well, for a Ford, you destined to have some stupid tools, cuz they did a bunch of spring couplings on their lines... But otherwise - ??


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

almost every time I say, next time I am going to buy such and such tool. Life is so much easier with the proper tools. I make do with the zip lock bags of garage sale tools I have. If I get into a real jamb,a friend of mine has every tool known to man. Minimum one hour while he asks me questions about ufo and nano teck. He thinks I know about zombies because so many of my tenants really do act like zombies. No joke. Never just burrow the tool and get back, it is often dark by the time I get home


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> I think you funny too. What's wrong with a large vise grip of channel lock? Why it has to be exactly that damn socket? Why buy a tool that will be used once in 5 yrs? Well, for a Ford, you destined to have some stupid tools, cuz they did a bunch of spring couplings on their lines... But otherwise - ??


I didn't even think about vise grips! Of course, I have many in different sizes so I would have eventually found one that worked. I look for the right socket then find "something" that works.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep need EVERY TOOL EVER MADE>>>I build mopar cars from the ground up...always need special things to get the job done...


----------

